# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Cuál antivirus

## biner

Hola amigos ¿cómo les va? En estos momentos estoy revisando las opciones de las mejores antivirus existentes en el mercado, y me he encontrado con este sitio que muestra las supuestos mejores https://mejorantivirusahora.com/el-m...-comparativas/

¿Están ustedes de acuerdo con que esas que mencionan son las mejores? ¿O han usado opciones extraordinarias fuera de esa lista que puedan recomendarme? Por favor ayúdenme a decidir a partir de sus experiencias. Muchas gracias. Saludos.

----------

